

Ask HN: Can anyone list the startups using Haskell in production? - z3phyr

Also, along with startups, are there any exclusive haskell shops, or companies dependent on haskell for infrastructure?
======
gtani
There's no comprehensive list, you could ask around at Cafe, consulting firms
(Galois, Well Typed, FPcomplete), or meetups/user groups.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/x8qnh/do_you_use_ha...](http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/x8qnh/do_you_use_haskell_in_business_what_do_you_use_it/)

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=haskell+hir...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=haskell+hiring&sortby=create_ts+desc)

<http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Haskell_in_industry>

<http://cufp.org/conference/schedule>

~~~
z3phyr
Thanks....

Btw, do you use haskell as your primary language?

